# puppy not eating!!! HELP



## tonys (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all,

Deedee is now 18 weeks old and is still under weight! Weighing in at only 3.6kg. I have taken her to the vet who suggested Science plan 3 times a day with a spoonfull of pedigree meat to entice her. However all she does is lick the meat of and then leave the biscuits. In her self she is good, weeing and poohing normally and playing like a puppy should but I am really worried about her eating. Any advice would be great.

Thanks

Tony (worried in brough)


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

This is a story we see time and again here on ILMC! It seems that cockapoo's either love their food or are really picky! If Deedee has plenty of energy and is weeing and pooing normally then I would try not to worry too much. If you start adding yummy extra's to her food she will soon learn to not eat and hold off for the yummy stuff.
Have you tried adding warm water to the food to release the scent? 

I would also contact some different kibble manufacturers to get some free samples so that you can try her on some different food. Fish for dogs have a good offer at the moment in their website for a goody bag which contains food samples, treats and oil for £4 (£1 of which goes to charity)

Also - do you leave the food down for her to graze on? I would suggest putting the food down, leaving it down for 20 minutes and then taking it back up again and resist giving any extra food/treats until the next meal to try to make her hungry for the next meal.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If she prefers the wet food then invest in a good quality one suitable for puppies or you could try natural instinct which is raw feeding but a very convenient way of doing it.
There seems to be a lot of fussy puppies around at the moment!
Sounds like she is pretty set that she isn't going to eat kibble so go with what she will eat, she needs as much as she can get while she is growing. Don't forget though that many cockapoos are on the lean side for their puppyhood, mine certainly was but bulked up as he hit adulthood. Although I agree she does sound light for her age but what mix is she? All these things have a bearing on size and weight.
Applaws do a great wet food that I have a very fussy eater on at the moment. Or Pets at home do one called 'something kitchen' sorry I can't remember exactly. She may even like something like Chappie, a nice smelly food. Just go with what she will eat at the moment. There is nothing wrong with feeding wet food rather than kibble.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I fed Binky james wellbeloved kibble and she would not really eat it, so i got the jwb wet food puppy pouches and she ate that instantly!! So for a week I fed pouch only, then started mixing with kibble, then this week I changed the kibble wet food ratio to more kibble than wet food, and today she ate kibble only. On pouches only she had v soft pale poo, but on more kibble they have gone back to being dark and firm


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max isn't over fond of his kibble either, but enjoys Mandy's adult kibble.....or rather enjoys stealing it from her. He has also had very loose poo since he arrived and was very skinny, so to calm his tummy and feed him up I am cooking chicken, rice and veg for him. Have a weeks supply done. Will get yoghurt tomorrow. He adores it and gobbles it down without any mucking about. It's a pleasure to see a belly on him. Still got runny poo tho. Hope the natural yoghurt helps. He is playing and sleeping well tho.


----------



## tonys (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. Cooked her chicken and rice yesterday and she loved it. Just not sure how much to give her, any ideas?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I give Max a quarter of a Chinese take away container four times a day. His poo is much firmer today and he seems calmer too! Still loving his chicken and rice!


----------

